# Paph. hangianum



## eggshells (Aug 10, 2015)

It's one of those red ones. I got it as a small seedling a few years back. First bloom blasted then sent 3 new shoots which are now mature size and flowering. 

Fantastic fragrance on this clone. Smells good and pretty strong for a paph too. 




Paph. hangianum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. hangianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## iwillard (Aug 10, 2015)

Gorgeous,stunning....


----------



## Justin (Aug 10, 2015)

beautiful! nice growing as usual.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats on a very lovely bloom.


----------



## Spaph (Aug 10, 2015)

What a blooming, darkest clone I have seen! Great growing.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 10, 2015)

Stunning! And it is beyond words!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow!!! Did you get it from In Charm?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2015)

That's the first hangianum I really would like to have!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 10, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Is the dorsal really that yellow too?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 10, 2015)

Spectacular!


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 10, 2015)

I am so envious! Beautiful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 10, 2015)

what a beauty!


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2015)

I didn't think I liked hang. until seeing this one. Beautiful
shape without the drooping petals. Congratulations!


----------



## papheteer (Aug 10, 2015)

That's really awesome!!! Very inspiring!


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2015)

Awesome!!!
I want it:wink:


----------



## raymond (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow very nice


----------



## eggshells (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks all. 



paphioboy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Is the dorsal really that yellow too?



Yes the dorsal sepal and lateral sepal is more yellow than the petals.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats, very well grown and very dark colors.


----------



## phraggy (Aug 11, 2015)

What a cracker.

Ed


----------



## orchideya (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow!, That's the best hang I have seen so far. Well done.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 11, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Wow!, That's the best hang I have seen so far. Well done.


I second that completely. Congrats


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 11, 2015)

Stunning...


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 11, 2015)

I love Paph. hangianum. It's such a wonderful species. I guess there are now some of them in the USA that are legal, though they're still a bit more pricey than I can afford. Good job on this one, it's beautiful.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 12, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Wow!!! Did you get it from In Charm?



Hi, It's from Matt (Ten Shin Gardens)


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2015)

Wonderful! Gongratulations!

What are you using as potting medium? Thanks.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 12, 2015)

Tremendous, a stunning colour and form. 10 out of 10.


----------



## nathalie (Aug 12, 2015)

Whaou I love it


----------



## emydura (Aug 12, 2015)

Just stunning.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2015)

A lot of color, and great shape!!!! Jean

(the green of the leaves is too green  )


----------



## Clark (Aug 12, 2015)

Hats off to you Mr. Eggshells.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Hi, It's from Matt (Ten Shin Gardens)



Really??? Should ask him....


----------



## eggshells (Aug 12, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Really??? Should ask him....



Yes I think he got it from Hung Sheng originally as it is his source for paphs. I wish I kept the cross number though so I could give it to you. Unfortunately, I can't find it on my records.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 12, 2015)

John M said:


> Wonderful! Gongratulations!
> 
> What are you using as potting medium? Thanks.



John, mix is a mix of fine bark and perlite. Maybe a bit of charcoal so this is the old mix as I can't seem to find (reasonably price) charcoal anymore.


----------



## Ryan Young (Aug 12, 2015)

Gorgeous, my fingers are crossed for what mine will look like, they are slow! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## papheteer (Aug 12, 2015)

We should cross this with my dark Magic Lantern!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Yes I think he got it from Hung Sheng originally as it is his source for paphs. I wish I kept the cross number though so I could give it to you. Unfortunately, I can't find it on my records.



Thanks!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2015)

Gorgeous. Just how long ago did you buy it, and how small was it? I have a small number of seedlings from Hung Sheng I haven't killed yet, but at the rate they're growing I'll be an old man by the time they bloom


----------



## orchideya (Aug 12, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Yes I think he got it from Hung Sheng originally as it is his source for paphs. I wish I kept the cross number though so I could give it to you. Unfortunately, I can't find it on my records.



Cool,I have about 30 seedlings growing from HS flask, hopefully one of them looks like yours.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 13, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Gorgeous. Just how long ago did you buy it, and how small was it? I have a small number of seedlings from Hung Sheng I haven't killed yet, but at the rate they're growing I'll be an old man by the time they bloom



I checked the label and I got it in 03/12 as a 8-10 cm leaf span seedling. Perhaps 2 years from flask. First flower came in 2014 but it aborted. So I think it is a standard hangianum as for vigor. I think from flasks is about 2-3 years for vigorous seedlings and the mediocre ones are 4-5. They take a little bit longer than other species but once you get the first flower. The subsequent growths doesn't take that long to bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2015)

Are you sure this is not x malipoense?


----------



## eggshells (Aug 13, 2015)

I am pretty sure that its a hangi. Look at stam and the leaves.


----------



## John M (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the potting mix info. I use a CHC based mix for my hangs and they grow SLOWLY!!!! Your plant grows at lightning speed, compared to my plants. 

For what it's worth, I see ZERO evidence of malipoense. Everything about this flower AND foliage tells me it's pure hang....just a nice, dark coloured one.


----------



## paworsport (Aug 13, 2015)

Very nice plant and hangi form !


----------



## khrisna.9 (Aug 13, 2015)

I love it


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 14, 2015)

OMG, it has taken over 4 years since you got it, and it was already 10cm, which isn't that small of a seedling! 
I applaud your patience.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 14, 2015)

John M said:


> Thanks for the potting mix info. I use a CHC based mix for my hangs and they grow SLOWLY!!!! Your plant grows at lightning speed, compared to my plants.
> 
> For what it's worth, I see ZERO evidence of malipoense. Everything about this flower AND foliage tells me it's pure hang....just a nice, dark coloured one.



Yep, it is a straight hangianum. and I've seen ones that are much darker and red. I think the nice bright cream yellow flowers are common pictures available of this species and what most people associate with it. but the variability of hangianum is quite something. 

I still prefer the less pigmented "moon" flower type.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 14, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> OMG, it has taken over 4 years since you got it, and it was already 10cm, which isn't that small of a seedling!
> I applaud your patience.



Actually 4 years is pretty impressive for a hangianum!


----------



## raymond (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow very nice


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 14, 2015)

papheteer said:


> Actually 4 years is pretty impressive for a hangianum!



Yeah, I heard that they can be quite slow.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2015)

eggshells... what about watering and fert schedule?


----------



## eggshells (Aug 15, 2015)

John M said:


> Thanks for the potting mix info. I use a CHC based mix for my hangs and they grow SLOWLY!!!! Your plant grows at lightning speed, compared to my plants.
> 
> For what it's worth, I see ZERO evidence of malipoense. Everything about this flower AND foliage tells me it's pure hang....just a nice, dark coloured one.



Thanks, I am having trouble growing with chc. Perhaps my watering is not suitable for chc mix. Having said that, I know people that are having success with using that mix. 



Erythrone said:


> eggshells... what about watering and fert schedule?



Around 40 ppm of N every watering (which is every 3-4 days) of 25-10-10


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2015)

OK, thanks!!!


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice one! I have two and they're so slooow.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice....its easy and faster growing than emersonii?


----------



## eggshells (Aug 18, 2015)

wonderlen3000 said:


> Nice....its easy and faster growing than emersonii?



I would say about the same.


----------

